# *.bat Datei schreiben



## Spranta (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo

ich brauche eine Bat Datei die alle 2-3 Stunden eine Datei aufruft. Kann mir einer vieleicht sagen wie ich sowas mache?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (15. Juli 2006)

Moin!
Afaik ist das mit reinem bat-Befehlen nicht möglich. Entweder du lädst dir vom Windows XP Ressource-Kit die Datei Sleep.exe. Damit kannst du dann in deinem Skript am Ende pausieren und dann mittels einer Sprungmarke wieder zum anfang des Skripts springen und dann deine Datei aufrufen, oder du schreibst ein Skript welches deine Datei nur einmal aufruft und nutzt den Windows Taskplaner um es alle 3 Stunden auszuführen.


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Spranta (15. Juli 2006)

gibt es ne möglichkeit zu sagen das er es unterschiedlich aufruft also in den abständen? Bzw wie benutzte ich den Windows Taskplaner um ein programm alle 3 stunden zu starten sehe immernur zu bestimmten uhrzeiten


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (15. Juli 2006)

Was den Taskplaner angeht, setzte ein Startdatum führ dein Skript fest und lass es täglich ausführen.
Wenn der Task fertig geplant ist, änderst du die Eigenschaften des Tasks und stellst den gewünschten Wiederholungsintervall ein. Der ist allerdings dann fest.

Was eine variables Wiederholungsintervall angeht, musst du dich fragen ob der nutzer das entscheiden soll. Dann würde ich den Befehl choice nutzen ( und nachinstallieren). Oder was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, du setzt eine Umgebungsvariable und veränderst sie bei jedem Programmdurchlauf. Und den Inhalt der Variablen kannst du dann abfragen und je nachdem ein anderes Wiederholungsintervall setzen...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Spranta (15. Juli 2006)

Ok danke ich habe nur das Problem jetzt das er den Task ausführt aber nicht das Programm öffnet kann mir da einer sagen woran es da liegt?


----------

